# UKC Old Line State United Dog Club



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry Guys and Gals

But I will be heading to Bel Air MD to a Conformation and Weight Pull.

Need to get my pulls in .. Miss them a bunch 

Here is the information is anyone is going .. IS ANYONE GOING TO THIS EVENT?

MARYLAND
OLD LINE STATE UNITED DOG CLUB
BEL AIR (I & O) CONF JS OBED WPULL
OBEDIENCE TRIAL PRE-ENTRY ONLY

Oct 13; S1 
Joseph Camp JS SCENT SIGHT; 
Fred Lanting GUARD HERD (except BSD); 
Herbert Rosin GUN NORTH; 
Tina Camp TERR COMP; 
Marianne Higgs OBED; 
Melissa Kehler WPULL Wheels-A Trial 9 am 
Pull Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Pull 9 am 
Show Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Show 9 am 
NLC: Novice Puppy, Sub Novice, Total Dog

Oct 13, S2 
Fred Lanting JS GUN NORTH; 
Tina Camp GUARD HERD (except BSD);
Herbert Rosen SCENT SIGHT; 
Joseph Camp TERR COMP 
Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Show 9 am 
NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog

Oct 14; S1 
Herbert Rosen JS TERR COMP; 
Joseph Camp GUARD HERD (except BSD); 
Fred Lanting SCENT SIGHT; 
Tina Camp GUN NORTH; 
C Lee Hussey OBED;
Melissa Kehler WPULL Wheels-B Trial 9 am 
Pull Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Pull 9 am 
Show Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Show 9 am 
NLC: Novice Puppy, Sub Novice, Total Dog
Oct 14; S2 
Tina Camp JS SCENT SIGHT; 
Herbert Rosin GUARD HERD; 
Joseph Camp GUN NORTH; 
Fred Lanting TERR COMP 
Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Show 9 am 
NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog

DOS $22; JS & NLC $5; PE $18 received by October 1, 2007
Heavenly Waters Equestrian Center, 608 N Tollgate Road (410) 557-8349; From I-95 north or south exit 77 B (Bel Air) off ramp onto Rt. 24 go approx. 8 miles through several traffic lights. Between the Harford Mall and the Best Buy make a left turn onto Boulton Street (light) Follow Boulton St. to the end. Turn right onto Tollgate Rd. Go approx. 1 mile and the Equestrian Center will be on your left.
Chairperson: Dawn Rexrode (717) 38...we can exchange info. and meet up there.
Deb


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Between the ADBA and NKC shows we havent done any UKC deals but I just found out about the ALLSTAR class and am thinking of doing some next year. The problem is down here in the LOWER South there are not that many UKC shows, so to keep your points up can be kind of hard, not to mention expensive! (gas)

Oh and GOOD LUCK< let us know how it goes!


----------

